# The Best and Worst things about being a (BBW, BHM, FA, FFA)



## That Guy You Met Once (Jan 23, 2009)

As a (chubby) BHM and a semi-closeted FA, my response could fill a few pages, but I'll try to keep it down.

THE BEST:

*My girlfriend is a BBW and an FFA.* Enough said.

*Observing my own gains.* I'm still very shy about it, but I've found it improves intimacy, and makes me feel much more happy with myself.

*Enjoying food more.* It's such a warm, satiated feeling.

*Dimensions.* The only drawback to this site is that I'll can't meet most of you guys IRL.

THE WORST:

*The reactions. * I usually get the same nervous "OH THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT" usually reserved for hearing someone you know is gay. But that's tolerable.

But there are exceptions. One of my friend's brothers, upon overhearing, totally lost his shit. He laughed in my face and made jokes about how I should find a fat girl and (emotionally and sexually) take advantage of her, due to their "submissiveness." 

This is just a more direct version of what I've heard people hint at upon seeing my girlfriend, or hearing about my preference. (My mother told me flat out: "I hoped you have better taste than that." on seeing my future girlfriend for the first time a few years back.)

It makes me feel like some bizarre internet fetishist, and I would have told her out if I wasn't 15 and incredibly shy at the time.

*
The urge to deny myself.* I'm was raised eating one or two small meals a day, with a small-medium amount of snacks. Having any more than that makes me feel guilty, even if it is irrational.

*TV.* You know exactly what I mean.
*
Stereotypes (and seeing some BBWs and BHMs act like them.)* You should get the gist, but the full story is a mouthful. I'm in a hurry, so I'll explain it later.


----------



## olwen (Jan 25, 2009)

Fuck people's reactions. If they mean that much to you then there are no positives about being an FA for you are there? There is no half way. Either you are or you aren't.

Take a deep breath and start to stand up for what you believe in or else this will eat at you forever, and as a closeted FA you are harming both you and your GF whether you think you are or not, you are. Your friends and your family will get over it, and if they don't still who cares? They are not going to live your life for you. You are both better off living out of the closet.


----------



## That Guy You Met Once (Jan 25, 2009)

My girlfriend knows, as do a few of my close friends. I just don't talk about it with my family or others, because I see no reason to. My girlfriend and I are currently in a long-distance relationship, but when the time comes for us to be together, I won't hide her, of course.


----------



## olwen (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not saying you need to write it on your forehead in permanent magic marker, but if it comes up, there's no reason to hide it. There's no reason to worry about what other people think about it either. 

That your girlfriend knows you like her is one thing, but for her to know you aren't ashamed to be seen with her in public, around your friends, around your family is quite another thing. If you can't do that then you got some thinkin to do.


----------



## PYT_bigandbeautiful (Jan 25, 2009)

The best way I can put this is "F*ck them sons-of-b*itches"!
Seriously growing up one of my mentors told me that about everything and anything I worried about. Sometimes I still have issues with keeping to that. But if you want to confess something sexual or serious to you in general and they laugh or make some remark that hurts you. F*ck 'em!


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2009)

One of the worst things about being fat,is feeling that people are ashamed to be seen with you.Especially if it's a relationship.It really screws with your feelings of worth,I'm good enough to screw but not good enough to be seen with in public.


----------



## Cors (Jan 25, 2009)

steely said:


> One of the worst things about being fat,is feeling that people are ashamed to be seen with you.Especially if it's a relationship.It really screws with your feelings of worth,I'm good enough to screw but not good enough to be seen with in public.



I totally agree.


----------



## Angellore (Jan 26, 2009)

I have been fat all my life but it is only now that I am coming to terms with it, and enjoying it. I also love the fact that I can now enjoy my life, and my depression that I suffered when dieting has now vanished, almost overnight. But I do admit that I still worry about other people reaction to me. And you know the stupid thing? Its strangers that bother me. I know that is absolutely rediculous, because they shouldn't matter to me, or have any control over my life. I guess I've always been a people pleaser. I work in the public eye too, which doesn't help me. I'm slowly coming to terms with it though, and I will evenyually have that f*ck you attitude that so many of your fabulous people have.

The other person I struggle with is my mum. But she'll have to get used to it eventually.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 26, 2009)

I know it may sound unlikely right now, but really, when you start living on your own terms, people will stop giving you such a hard time and start treating you as though the fat is no big deal. It's difficult when you're young, maybe, because being accepted for who we think we are is so important early in our lives. The more confident you feel in your own body and your choice of who to date, the more you'll notice that, really, most people are too absorbed in their own business to go out of their way to probe into yours.

Deal with the people who don't approve of your choices by holding your ground, whether it's friends or family or strangers. It's difficult to pull off at first, but only gets easier in time. By remaining closeted you are giving your critics permission to tell you how you should live, giving your power and your happiness away. Nobody says it's easy to live by breaking the mold of what's acceptable, but the reward is an immense feeling of satisfaction down the line.

You owe this to yourself and to the people who place their trust in you (i.e., your girlfriend.) It is up to you how you choose to live, not up to anyone else. Good luck.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 26, 2009)

Best thing about being an Fa-You get to admire fat
Worst thing-nothing, if you make it that way.


----------



## Blockierer (Jan 26, 2009)

The Best and Worst things about being an FA?
The best thing is I am getting aroused by fat women. 
The worst thing is sometimes my gf has problems finding chairs without arms.


----------



## Paquito (Jan 29, 2009)

Best and Worst for a BHM and FA.

Best: being fat (and being with fat) is where it's at .

Worst: finding that combo of BBW and FFA might be tough.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 30, 2009)

Being an FA can be tough. On the internet it's easy, but in real life you often run into unexpected crap.

I sort of liken your run-in with you mum like a run-in I had a couple of months ago. I was out with a friend and a friend-of-a-friend I had just met that night. This friend worked in high level finance, and earned upwards of a half-million a year. 

"So, what do you do?" he asked.

"I'm an architect, actually," I explained, in order to be succinct.

His face dropped. "Oh. Okay. So you just want to do that with your life?" This guy seriously felt that if you weren't making a shitload of money you were wasting your time in life. He had his tastes, and it was inconceivable--if not invalidating--to imagine that someone else might feel differently. 

As much as I'd like to say I stood up to him, I shrunk in the incredulousness that he didn't know why a guy like me would waste my time on architecture.

I see a lot of correlation between that and what you're saying about your mum and people like your mum. Their whole lives they've been allowed or taught to think that fat is a _pity_, and so they have a hard time imagining differently. But that doesn't mean you're wrong for appreciating it. It only--I'd like to think--makes you more insightful.

So enjoy fat as much as you can and hope they'll get it. But if not, you can't apologize too much for being "an architect." Because at the end of the day, you're destined to be simply who you are.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 31, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> "So, what do you do?" he asked.
> 
> "I'm an architect, actually," I explained, in order to be succinct.
> 
> ...



*wow I am floored by that :doh:

I grew up in a home designed by a student of Frank Lloyd Wright, and my grandmother was a well-recognized local sculptor in the 60's +70's. ART IS the most beautiful thing in the world. I was supported whole-hearted by my family in my pursuit of the arts in college.

I can't imagine someone talking down to an ARCHITECT, to my thinking it is such an incredibly respectful and creative field of pure genius, but that's just me  *


----------



## Naturally Fat (Jan 31, 2009)

I agree with HDANGEL 15. Jay West Coast, you are making the world a more beautiful place. In my opinion, that's one of the highest goals anyone can have. 

Getting back to Seventy-Seven's original post:

Best: I have learned to accept my body and enjoy it. I love my belly. I can eat what I want when I want. I celebrate when I gain. I have the Dimensions Forum to express myself and be true to my feelings.

Worst: I can see by this thread that they are out there, but I have yet to find a BHM who is also a FFA. I desperately want to have a long-term relationship with such a person. I would also like to find more people that are FA. Although some of my friends are also large, they dont get into the round form like I do.

As far as reactions, Ive learned that what people think of me does not change who I am. 

Love your belly! :kiss2:


----------



## Naturally Fat (Jan 31, 2009)

I think I have one too many "F's" in the post above. Sorry!


----------



## tinkerbell (Feb 1, 2009)

steely said:


> One of the worst things about being fat,is feeling that people are ashamed to be seen with you.Especially if it's a relationship.It really screws with your feelings of worth,I'm good enough to screw but not good enough to be seen with in public.



 thats so sad. wow. I cant even imagine going through that. My husband may not be an "fa" to the extent that most are here, but he loves me, and my body, and isn't ashamed to be seen with me ever. 

The worst thing about being a BBW is the shopping selection at stores - it always seems like the bigger sizes in like a Kohl's type place, are in the smallest, crappiest corner of the store.


----------



## Melian (Feb 1, 2009)

The best: unapologetically squeezing my fiance's lovehandles when we are out in public (oh, he loves it too ).

The worst: developing a sort of dependence on fat-related sexual acts. What I mean is that I have trouble getting off when fat isn't central in the foreplay...so there is a lot of "waiting for my turn" going on. Perhaps this belongs on the weight board, though.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2009)

*Best*: It's a two way tie between my belly and bubble baths! I think my big'ol squishy tum-tum is teh sex & I really love seeing my sea of flesh covered in bubbles and water. 

*Worst*: Being apart of the "obesity epidemic" and fighting* tooth & nail for people to respect my right to love myself "this way".



*I always stand up for myself and my fellow fat people, but sometimes I just get tired of repeating myself. :doh:


----------



## Keb (Feb 6, 2009)

Best: Weeds out some of the jerks in the world right away...if they're not smart/kind enough to see I'm someone special, it tends to come out right away and I don't have to waste time figuring that out. 

Worst: The horrible chorus, from virtually everyone and inside my own head, saying I'm not good enough because I'm fat, that if only I were thin, everything would go my way, and that it's my fault for daring to consume food rather than living on air. 

Almost as bad: The weeding out of people who really aren't that bad, but have been raised to believe that I must be somehow seriously flawed, if I'm fat, and so they don't talk to me when they might otherwise. Especially all those cute guys who aren't asking me out.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Feb 7, 2009)

Best of being a BHM: feeling the weight of my big giant hanging belly.

Worst: That look froma stranger, when you are eating in public "Should you be eating that!?"


----------



## Tooz (Feb 7, 2009)

Best: My body, Torrid dresses. Eating baked goods and not spazzing out.

Worst: Fighting every second of every day against the world, and not being able to buy 99% of the cute clothing I see.


----------



## Naturally Fat (Feb 9, 2009)

Keb said:


> Best: Weeds out some of the jerks in the world right away...if they're not smart/kind enough to see I'm someone special, it tends to come out right away and I don't have to waste time figuring that out.
> 
> Worst: The horrible chorus, from virtually everyone and inside my own head, saying I'm not good enough because I'm fat, that if only I were thin, everything would go my way, and that it's my fault for daring to consume food rather than living on air.
> 
> Almost as bad: The weeding out of people who really aren't that bad, but have been raised to believe that I must be somehow seriously flawed, if I'm fat, and so they don't talk to me when they might otherwise. Especially all those cute guys who aren't asking me out.



Best - True! But it did take me 3 years to weed out the last guy I dated. Even though he was a FA he had no self-confidence whatsoever. It's hard enough for anyone to keep that up for yourself let alone someone else. 

Worst - When you hear that horrible chorus, remind yourself of all your accomplishments. Or perhaps volunteer for an hour at your local favorite charity. You probably won't see any "beautiful" people there. They're all busy at the gym or spa. And you will have another accomplishment to add to your list.

Keep on nurturing your gifts and talents. No matter what anyone says, they can't take those away from you. Being true to yourself will attract that special someone too. At least that's my hope for myself.


----------



## Lamia (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow being an architect is bad? 

The Best: Being soft and warm

The Worst: Being too fat for amusement park rides...I love roller coasters


----------



## circeenoir (Feb 9, 2009)

The best thing about being a BBW: We can eat what we want without guilt.
The worst? People examining eveything you eat as if they are counting the calories and fat grams for you.

Lamia I know your pain...I too love roller coasters. I will squeeze myself into any ride I can. Go to Kings Island in ohio if you can. The attendants there are very helpful.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Feb 9, 2009)

Best-if I wasn't a ssbbw I wouldn't have met my soul mate.

Worst-all the effing effort it takes to live a semi normal life.


----------



## Adrian (Feb 9, 2009)

The best part of being an FA is the tremendous variety of good looking women to look at.
The worst part of being an FA is to truly love a lovely BBW and because of societal values, she does not believe she is truly beautiful. (This is more relevant before the mid-1970s. Before the weight acceptance movement started.) I see her beauty but, because no one else validates my position, she feels that while I believe truly believe in her beauty, she does not feel beautiful!

Adrian


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 10, 2009)

Seventy-Seven said:


> *The reactions. * I usually get the same nervous "OH THERE'S NOTHING WRONG WITH THAT" usually reserved for hearing someone you know is gay. But that's tolerable.
> 
> But there are exceptions. One of my friend's brothers, upon overhearing, totally lost his shit. He laughed in my face and made jokes about how I should find a fat girl and (emotionally and sexually)* take advantage of her, due to their "submissiveness." *
> .



Because she deserves to be raped and or assaulted because shes not a person, shes a woman, and of the worst kind, a fat one. You really need to set guys like this straight. I know its hard to stand up in the face of fatphobia, but that kind of thinking is fucked up.


----------



## rabbitislove (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay, best and worst:

The best: Is the sex. But more than that admiring my partners soft sexy body during foreplay. And cuddling. And belly rubs. And belly kisses. Damn I am in a sappy mood, but my partner and I had my one year, so you'll have to excuse it.

The Worst: When my partner gets down on himself. Fatphobes can say whatever they want, but when your partner is self loathing its the worst


----------



## gangstadawg (Feb 10, 2009)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *wow I am floored by that :doh:
> 
> I grew up in a home designed by a student of Frank Lloyd Wright, and my grandmother was a well-recognized local sculptor in the 60's +70's. ART IS the most beautiful thing in the world. I was supported whole-hearted by my family in my pursuit of the arts in college.
> 
> I can't imagine someone talking down to an ARCHITECT, to my thinking it is such an incredibly respectful and creative field of pure genius, but that's just me  *


you would be surprised by the jobs that people try to talk down about. i was out today at the mall and my friends want to talk to this one group of girls (i really didnt wanna talk to them since they seemed like they were hood rats) and one of the girls ask where did we all work. well i gave my reply and said im a computer tech (technically i am but currently i am un-employed) trying to excel in the computer world. well one of the girls out the group said there is no money in the computer field and i should really try slinging (drugs) thats where the real loot is. i looked at her like she was retarted.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 10, 2009)

off the top of my head... 

best: people usually move out of my way instead of the other way 'round. 
worst: I can't haphazardly flop down on a lobby couch w/Berna without risking a spring taking our lives.


----------



## Tania (Feb 11, 2009)

Best: Having tits. Wearing Kiyonna stuff. The corset squish factor. Looking period-correct in ca. 1880 fashions. Dating hot "chubby chasers," as my friend refers to them. 

Worst: Rolls (I want to physically rip them off sometimes, because they get in the freaking way). My fat neck syndrome (ruins my weak jawline). Chicken skin (*flop*). Old stretch marks. Men who tell me I'd be perfect if I were X pounds lighter/heavier. Knowing that most clothing stores max out at 2-3 sizes below me.


----------



## Eden (Feb 11, 2009)

Best: Having the ultimate freedom of accepting my body and who I am. I love being a woman with full hips, thighs and breasts. I love my tummy. I am happier now at 240 than I ever was when I weighed 100 pounds less. 

Worst: Being so limited in clothing shopping. There are only a couple of plus size stores and many you have to order things online and I hate ordering clothes online!


----------



## Ben from England (Feb 12, 2009)

Best things:

I love being an FA. It's something fairly unique about me. I am the guy that likes fat chicks in my group of friends, and I tend to revel in it a bit. Same thing at family gatherings. Even when I'm being teased about it it's cool. I like it when my Dad or my friends point out a girl that is 'more my type'. I like it when someone (usually girls in my experience. They tend to be the ones that sit me down and grill me. Same with hostile reactions, being written off as a perv or an amoral feeder and all that. I guess it's a reaction to the ridiculous pressure to look a certain way. If you are trying very hard to look a certain way and someone comes and professes to like what you have trained yourself against, that will happen.) is fascinated by my preference. I like that my preference challenges the ridiculous notion of one type of beauty. 

I love talking about being an FA to fat women that are in the dark about the whole thing. Whether it's a girl in a club learning that she doesn't have to be put up with, or even my slightly bemused Mum. I was a fat kid who was desperately insecure (now a slimish guy who is desperately insecure lol), and I wish there had been someone around to tell me it wasn't the worst fucking thing in the world and I didn't have to feel ashamed and unattractive or like I was perpetrating some crime against humanity just because I was heavier. I think some of that is ingrained in me and I'll never be able to undo it fully, and it makes me happy to know that my kids and my brothers kids will be spared it. 

As much fun as it is, I'm not gonna go into one of those long, slightly creepy, entirely inappropriate lists where I reduce a woman down to the body parts and minutia of what I'm attracted to, but, be assured, I'm a big fan of the fat female form. It rocks. I like that it rocks. 

I like that there is a community. Bashes, events and all that ruckus.

I cant resist giving a shout out to my official favouritethinginthewholeworld: Spooning. I fucking love spooning. BBW + Spooning = :. 

Worst things:

I go through periodic bouts of guilt. Sometimes I'm ashamed of liking something that can cause a person I'm with and care about discomfort. I'm not talking about gals that hate they are fat and think they are unattractive, just that the realities of everyday life can sometimes be a harder. Having a bad back, not being able to find clothes, that kind of stuff. Makes me feel like a perv. That, in my efforts to not be fat, I am holding myself to a different standard (I know it's not my job to be telling anyone how to live, but it nags at me sometimes. Just because I know things could be easier, and that they might be happier, if the person I like weren't as big. It kind of throws a negative light on being fat, and I don't want to be into something which is a detriment to someones life.) 

Also, I think that, talking to my friends, their ideas of what is attractive tend to line up more with their partners than mine generally do. For example, the guy thinks Angelina Jolie is hot, the girl does as well. Tight bum, flat belly etc etc. With me, I sometimes find that the things that float my boat are very much not the same as who I'm with. Double chins for example. Also makes me feel like a bit of a perv. 

Finally, sometimes I wish I weren't so 'hard wired' as an FA, that I could turn it down a bit, cos I worry about what would happen if I were with someone that lost a lot of weight and I found them less attractive. I tend to write it off as a trivial, that it is par for course in life and it won't really matter because I would like them anyways, but from time to time it irks me. It's one of those uncomfortable truths that I glimpse in myself occasionally. 

I really don't give a shit what society or anyone else thinks of what I'm into at this point (although, I will admit to not being forthcoming about the finer points. The things that I'm not so cool with about myself). The only time that bugs me is when I'm with a bbw and someone says something out of line to make them feel bad. That's my fear in social situations, is an uncle gonna say something dickish, or will a friend make an off colour remark. If I'm on my own, it's all good and I can laugh it off, but when I'm with someone it's a concern.


----------



## kittencat (Feb 13, 2009)

Best- big thighs,curvyness,awesome rack!!!!!!great for spooning.i love all 250 lbs of me and im imagining i wouldn't be a g cup if i were 120 lbs...so hooray!!!!!

Worst-not as amny fashion options as i would like......


----------



## olwen (Feb 14, 2009)

Best: fat sex
Worst: not fitting into things, and not having enough things made to fit you.


----------



## maxmm (Feb 15, 2009)

Best: The female form! I'm amazed at the many beauties of the dimensions forums. I can't imagine an asexual life, and if all women were runway supermodels, that is probably what I would live.

I love to cook for a woman, then watch her enjoy the long, succulent meal while I massage her. Then comes the belly rub....

I love being a fat admirer. I am grateful for every fat-chick-loving day of my life.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 15, 2009)

maxmm said:


> Best: The female form! I'm amazed at the many beauties of the dimensions forums. I can't imagine an asexual life, and if all women were runway supermodels, that is probably what I would live.
> 
> I love to cook for a woman, then watch her enjoy the long, succulent meal while I massage her. Then comes the belly rub....
> 
> I love being a fat admirer. I am grateful for every fat-chick-loving day of my life.



Come cook for me!


----------



## maxmm (Feb 15, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Come cook for me!



Yes mam!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 15, 2009)

Best: I'm usually the last one people will sit next to (on a bus, train, in a bar, etc) 

Worst : Everything else


----------



## Visceria (Feb 15, 2009)

Best thing about being a BBW... people love to watch movies with me because I am a five foot pillow 

Worst... I can't find decent guys... aaaand I miss rollercoasters!


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 16, 2009)

Seventy-Seven said:


> This is just a more direct version of what I've heard people hint at upon seeing my girlfriend, or hearing about my preference. (My mother told me flat out: "I hoped you have better taste than that." on seeing my future girlfriend for the first time a few years back.)
> 
> It makes me feel like some bizarre internet fetishist, and I would have told her out if I wasn't 15 and incredibly shy at the time.



I'm sorry hear that, I've been there a few times. Most people tend to project themselves onto other people's situations when they're not thinking or are unused to something. So it's good to remember not to take it personally, as they just being self-absorbed. Something I've found to have kick and be thought-provoking is to say that you would've thought that they had more taste than to think that.


----------



## sugarmoore (Feb 17, 2009)

the best thing: i like how soft i feel...  the worst: exercise hurts more...lol


----------



## maxmm (Feb 17, 2009)

Ben from England said:


> Best things:
> 
> I love talking about being an FA to fat women that are in the dark about the whole thing. Whether it's a girl in a club learning that she doesn't have to be put up with, or even my slightly bemused Mum.



Well put. Some fat girls don't know how unbelievably sexy they are, and I like to be the one to tell them! Society gives the fat way too much shit and it is important to counter all the propaganda from the media and diet companies. Some commercials will come right out and say that fat is unattractive and, since the issue has limited exposure, many people end up believing it. 

The size-acceptance community needs anti-diet commercial that stress how beauty comes in all sizes (and that dieting is a huge scam and may be why Americans weigh more than ever in the first place).



Ben from England said:


> Worst things:
> 
> Also, I think that, talking to my friends, their ideas of what is attractive tend to line up more with their partners than mine generally do. For example, the guy thinks Angelina Jolie is hot, the girl does as well. Tight bum, flat belly etc etc.



I haven't given this much thought, but I do agree. It is painful to hear a partner criticize a part of her body that I love. Though, given time and grace, I've found you can help a woman love parts of her body she would not even touch before.



Ben from England said:


> Finally, sometimes I wish I weren't so 'hard wired' as an FA, that I could turn it down a bit, cos I worry about what would happen if I were with someone that lost a lot of weight and I found them less attractive. I tend to write it off as a trivial, that it is par for course in life and it won't really matter because I would like them anyways, but from time to time it irks me. It's one of those uncomfortable truths that I glimpse in myself occasionally.



This is a very important issue and many FAs are probably in the same uncomfortable state.


----------



## JoeFA (Feb 19, 2009)

*Being an FA*:

*Best*: It feels better in a community like Dims appreciating women than it does any where else, everyone's more together. 

*Worst*: When i tell people i'm an FA, they're like "An FA, what the fuck?!?"
And then, after i've explained it to them, they're still like "An FA, what the fuck?!?!"


----------



## addie17 (Feb 19, 2009)

Best: Being able to appreciate beauty in people of all body sizes, despite an fat-hating upbringing and college environment. 

Worst: Feeling guilty for not being 100% "out of the closet" about my preferences--see above.


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 7, 2009)

BBW Best: I have some kickass curves!

BBW Worst: Most guys don't want to look beyond the curves (and some don't even want to look at me in general!)


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Mar 8, 2009)

Best things....My ample bossom. The way Mer gets turned on by my curves and tells me that my body is godess like:smitten:. I also feel a strength in my size.

Fa's

Worst things...When cheeky people do double takes when they look at me and say, "my god you have put a lot of weight on" and look at me like I have just murdered a child.:doh:

When cheeky people assume that I am Lazy and/or greedy (I can be the latter but NEVER the former, Mer will vouch for this). And when they assume that all I eat is unhealthy junk food, whilst I feel it is an individuals right to eat what ever the hell they like, I actually each very healthily fresh fruit and vegetables every day. I confess I eat puddings and crisps, hence the bbw physique but ontop of that I eat very well. ( I mentioned on another thread about a former colleagues cheeky comments/assumptions of my eating habbits and although it happened over 6 years ago I still get annoyed. I had another recent experience at work that pissed Mer off when I told her.

Finally the worst thing other than not enjoying clothes shopping for various reasons, I hate it if I get too hot on a sunny day (which thanks to the Scottish weather doesn't happen that often,lol) I hate it if the top of my inner thighs get a rash from rubbing together. It's happened to me a few times and it's sore


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Mar 15, 2009)

Best thing being an FA-Is being being a non-judgmental and close minded person.

Worst thing about being an FA-Surrounded by closed minded judgmental people. Meeting more FA's and BBWs in my area are hard...very hard.


----------



## Cors (Mar 15, 2009)

rabbitislove said:


> Okay, best and worst:
> 
> The best: Is the sex. But more than that admiring my partners soft sexy body during foreplay. And cuddling. And belly rubs. And belly kisses. Damn I am in a sappy mood, but my partner and I had my one year, so you'll have to excuse it.
> 
> The Worst: When my partner gets down on himself. Fatphobes can say whatever they want, but when your partner is self loathing its the worst



I agree with the Rabbit completely!

I don't have an issue with others being horrible about me being an FA. Then again, I like masculine women and BDSM so people usually focus on that anyway. I hate feeling helpless when my partner cries about how much she hates her size and how cruel the world is, and it really affected me me when my ex made me out to be a monster for enjoying what gave her so much pain.


----------



## mel (Mar 15, 2009)

Best: Curves. I don't feel like a boy
worst: People assume you are not equal because you are fat, almost as if not worthy of them. The way people look at you, it's sad.

My own add 
Having a "self proclaimed FA as a BF": 
Best: You don't have to worry about not feeling beautiful.
worst: you feel like they (Some NOT all) love your fat and not "you".


----------



## SilkyAngela (Mar 19, 2009)

Best? That I am both soft femininity and solid strength. 

Worst? Seeing the continued programming by our media that not only stereotypes fat people, but keeps people of all sizes in fear of loving themselves just the way they are and knowing it's all just a load of bullshit to sell products people don't need anyway.  yeah that pisses me off as a BBW, an FFA, and a consumer.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Best* My curves.


*Worst* That some guys think because your fat that you are sexually desperate & will just drop on your back for them.


----------

